# Wow! I've just bought 5662 places to stay!



## Jcs895 (May 17, 2015)

And all for £19.87!!

I must admit I was a bit sceptical as to whether the quantity and quality of the POI's would be worth the cost of a full membership.....and oh my, this is exactly what I've been looking for.

I recently bought a T5 campervan and every time I set sail I would scour google maps for potential places to park up at night, and find none, then I would drive around looking for places to park up before it got dark, and find none, then I would give up and find an overpriced and overcrowded campsite to stay in. 
But no more!

I work at music festivals and the season starts next week, it goes on until mid September and there will be a few days between each festival and the odd free week to go find some solitude; it doesn't sit well with me to break the continual freedom and return home (to reality), these POI's are perfect. 

Thank you everyone who has listed a POI, hopefully I'll add a few of my own.
And for those of you who don't mind the odd paid campsite...my favourite place of all is high sands creek in Stiffkey - North Norfolk Coast, pretty basic facilities but it's right by the sea, remote and peaceful.


----------



## yorkslass (May 17, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 17, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Penny13 (May 17, 2015)

Check them out on Google Earth if you can before you use them


----------



## Penny13 (May 17, 2015)

Whoops welcome and enjoy we have stayed right by a Abbey, castle, stream, river, forest and a harbour oh and last night we where joined by British Rail doing line repairs  but when we moved it was the view for two in a quiet spot looking over a castle


----------



## CAL (May 17, 2015)

Probably the best £20 I've spent in a long time.
Have the POI's on Google earth and sat nav.
Have never needed to go onto a site and pay yet.
Some of the POI's aren't my cup of tea but there's always another nearby. FANTASTIC !!


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 17, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

As others say £20.00 well spent. I've only been wilding 1 year but have spent 50 + nights wilding, something I wouldn't have known about until I joined the forum.

Happy wilding.

:welcome::camper::welcome:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (May 17, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::goodluck::drive:


----------



## izwozral (May 17, 2015)

Jcs895 said:


> And all for £19.87!!
> 
> I must admit I was a bit sceptical as to whether the quantity and quality of the POI's would be worth the cost of a full membership.....and oh my, this is exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> ...



I know that site well, great walks when the tide is out. Ask about the whale skeleton, well worth walking to but it reeks like hell. Once saw a Neil Young tribute act in the village hall there, cost 50p to get in & it was brilliant, the place was rocking. The Red Lion pub 3 minutes walk away used to be good but not been for a while now.


----------



## Jcs895 (May 17, 2015)

I know the red lion, I've hit my head on the way in there many times! Didn't know there was a whale skeleton though....I must return!


----------



## phillybarbour (May 17, 2015)

Hi and welcome along to this great site.


----------



## jeanette (May 18, 2015)

Hi  and :welcome::camper:


----------



## antiquesam (May 18, 2015)

Enjoy them. I certainly do. Mrs Antiquesam has given me permission to have a few days away this week so am going to visit the wilds of the Welsh/English border and the hills, just me and the dog.


----------

